# Funniest part of the Hobbit



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

What is the funniest part of the Hobbit?

1) Bilbo squeeks like a train
2) The dwarves fall in the door like a pop-gun
3) Bombur and all of the fat jokes
4) The whole company runs out of the way of an avalanche of rocks
5) Bilbo makes Balin look like a drunk watch gaurd
6) Thorin says he must take on the Necromancer
7) Bilbo hides the Arkenstone like it was crack
8) Fili and Kili get killed (ok not funny)
9) The dragon says "antiquated"
10) The dwarves piss of Beorn so bad when they come in the door two by two (there was originally a different, horrible ending to the book at this point)
11) Gollum screams as Bilbo leaps over him (again, originally a different ending involving Bilbo becoming a feast for Gollum)
12) The Goblin king gets killed (whoopieeee!)
13) Bilbo finds out the Apple Barrels don't float (too late sorry Thorin)
14) Smaug realizes his chink in the armor needs repairing before he goes to Dale
15) Roac son of Carc says "NEVERMORE"
16) Bombur eats the snail (ok enough fat jokes)
17) The point where the dwarves and Bilbo taste the dark squirrel of Mirkwood (my personal favorite, just look at those expressions!)
18) Bilbo accidently sucks one of those spiders into his mouth as he climbs above the roof of the forest
19) Gandalf gets pissed and blows the green door in, flattening Bilbo
20) Chip the dishes and crack the plates, that's what Bilbo Baggins hates ('nough said)

Some of these were true, and some names were changed to protect the innocent...


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Dec 28, 2001)

The funniest part of The Hobbit is Thorin. He was going to fight Bards army AND Thranduils with only 13 dwarves and 1 hobbit. That cracks me up and shows that Thorin was getting a little old and beginning to lose it.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 3, 2002)

Thorin was friggin insane. I guess he thought he was important because he was outside when the dragon originally took Erebor and he used a stick to fend off Orc blades in the war of the dwarves and Orcs.

But ok, he decides he wants to repay everything for old problems, and he says lets get the dragon and the necromancer too.

I think Bilbo making the big spiders mad is pretty funny. Lazy cop adder cop or whatever.

I always thought it would be funny to see all of the dwarves and Gandalf running down a hill with rocks coming after them in an avalanche.

Its a clear day with little wind, what could be better than flying?


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 3, 2002)

Thorin was good, but I like 'Crack the dishes, chip the plates.' Its one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Meklos (Jan 3, 2002)

I thought that the funniest part of the books was at the very beginning, when Gandalf meets Bilbo

"Sorry, I don't want any adventures, thank you. Not today. Good Morning!"

I liked how Bilbo used "good-morning" for just about anything, as Gandalf commented on.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 4, 2002)

Nah the funniest bits when he goes into a spasm after all the dwarves arrive at his house and use up all his inventory.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 4, 2002)

As many times as I have read the book, I found myself laughing out loud at Gandalf in the very beginning when I was reading it three nights ago. "To think that I should lived long enough to be good-morninged by Belladonna Took's son, as if i was selling buttons at the door!". Bahaha I remember that there was a time shortly after high school when I couldn't read that without hearing John Gielgud as Gandalf.


----------



## LeGoLaSgIrL21 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Rosie Cotton*

tee hee! i haven't read that before! thanks anyways!


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 11, 2002)

MaYbE iF iT wAs WrItTeN lIkE tHiS yOu WoUlD rEaD iT?


----------



## Bombur (Jan 13, 2002)

I am the funniest part of The Hobbit! And my funniest scene was when I was knocked into the black river in Mirkwood. It is just too bad I wasn't awake to see all the other Dwarves drag me through the forest. And to think, the whole time, they were starving, and I was dreaming about food!


----------



## Camille (Jan 24, 2002)

For me the funniest part is when Bilbo rescued the dwarves from the spiders and they thank him and even though they were all tired they made each a huge bow " At your service me and all my next generations" and after that they were so tired that fell down


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 24, 2002)

I love the part when the Dwarves are climbing out of their barrels and complaining about how they never want to see an apple again. It cracks me up the way Bilbo whines right back at them. Of course the other funny part was when they were getting into the barrels. And (What else) WHINING their off!!


----------



## Silmiel (Jan 27, 2002)

I personally love the part when Bilbo looses his brass buttons squeezing through the door of the troll-cave. You would think our hero would deserve a more noble exit, but nooooooooo... all the beautiful brass buttons on his waistcoat are given as a farewell present to the goblins.  Pop!


----------



## Legolam (Feb 4, 2002)

I love the bit when Bilbo, who loves making long speeches, can only say "Thag you very buch" to the lake men after catching a cold on the barrel!


----------



## baraka (Feb 6, 2002)

*Funniest part*

I have to say that the part that i find the most funny is when Bilbo makes Balin look like a drunk watch gaurd.
When Balin says to Bilbo that he is at his service and Bilbo replies: Your servant, Mr. Baggins.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 6, 2002)

*funny parts in the Hobbit*

I laughed loud when Bilbo was coming up with all sorts of names for himself to answer Smaug's question.."Who are you and where do you come from?" And Bilbo goes on and on and then..."That's better! But don't let your imagination run away with you!"
That was too funny!!


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 13, 2002)

I like the bit at the beginning when the dwarves and Gandalf basically took over poor Bilbo's hobbit hole. Bilbo getting flustered and anooyed with the dwarves eating his larder clean.

Funny that even though he was getting flustered and annoyed with them, he still went on the adventure with them...

tee hee


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 14, 2002)

that same night, at the words "may never come back", Bilbo shriveled on the floor and repeated "struck by lightning! struck by lightning!"


----------



## Tao (Feb 20, 2002)

LeGoLaSgIrL21, do you mean Rivendell? Or perhaps Lothlorien?


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 24, 2002)

If I had to choose one funiest part, it would have to be the Barrel scene, though I agree with all the rest.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Feb 24, 2002)

The barrel ride is very highly ranked in my book.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

"More like a grocer than a burglar indeed!"


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Mar 9, 2002)

Oh cmon the funniest part is at the very end when bilbo comes home and everyone is auctioning all his stuff away


----------

